

Today the Rails 3 Tutorial book PDF is 40% off - mhartl
http://railstutorial.org/?discount=rails3finalhn#buy

======
mhartl
In honor of the official release of Rails 3.0, today (8/30) the _Ruby on Rails
3 Tutorial_ book PDF is available at a 40% discount (using the link above or
the discount code "rails3finalhn"). The offer expires at midnight tonight.
Don't worry too much if you miss the deadline, though—the online version of
the book will always be free. :-)

